#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  College ranking 2012

## saurabhraipur19

RANK
 NAME OF INSTITUTION

  1
   
   IIT Bombay 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Bombay 



  2
   
   IIT Delhi 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Delhi 



  3
   
   IIT Kanpur 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Kanpur 







  4
   
   IIT Kharagpur 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Kharagpur 



  5
   
   IIT Madras 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Madras 



  6
   
   IIT Roorkee 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Roorkee 



  7
   
   BITS Pilani 
 Birla Institute of Technology and Science, Pilani 



  8
   
   IIT Guwahati 
 Indian Institute of Technology, Guwahati 




  9
   
   IT BHU 
 Institute of Technology, BHU 



  10
   
   NIT Trichy 
 National Institute of Technology, Trichy 



  11
   
   NIT Warangal 
 National Institute of Technology, Warangal 



  12
   
   NIT Surathkal 
 National Institute of Technology, Surathkal 



 ADD TO COMPARE


  13
   
   IIIT, Hyderabad 
 International Institute of Information Technology, Hyderabad 



  14
   
   DCE Delhi 
 Delhi Technological University (DCE), Delhi 



  15
   
   ISM, Dhanbad 
 Indian School of Mines, Dhanbad 



  16
   
   NIT Allahabad 
 National Institute of Technology, Allahabad 



  17
   
   NSIT Delhi 
 Netaji Subhas Institute of Technology, Delhi 



  18
   
   NIT Calicut 
 National Institute of Technology, Calicut 



  19
   
   IIIT Allahabad 
 Indian Institute of Information Technology Allahabad 



  20
   
   NIT, Jaipur 
 National Institute of Technology (MNIT), Jaipur 



  21
   
   BIT, Mesra 
 Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra 



  22
   
   MANIT, Bhopal 
 National Institute of Technology (MANIT), Bhopal 



  23
   
   VNIT, Nagpur 
 National Institute of Technology (VNIT), Nagpur 



  24
   
   NIT, Kurukshetra 
 National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra 




  25
   
   NIT, Rourkela 
 National Institute of Technology, Rourkela 



  26
   
   SVNIT, Surat 
 National Institute of Technology (SVNIT), Surat 



  27
   
   NIT, Durgapur 
 National Institute of Technology, Durgapur 



  28
   
   PEC, Chandigarh 
 PEC University of Technology, Chandigarh 



  29
   
   Jadavpur Univ. 
 Jadavpur University 



  30
   
   NIT, Jalandhar 
 National Institute of Technology, Jalandhar 



  31
   
   NIT, Jamshedpur 
 National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur 



  32
   
   Thapar, Patiala 
 Thapar University, Patiala 



  33
   
   Anna Univ. Chennai 
 Anna University, Chennai 



  34
   
   HBTI, Kanpur 
 Harcourt Butler Technological Institute, Kanpur 



  35
   
   NIT, Raipur 
 National Institute of Technology, Raipur 



  36
   
   NIT Patna 
 National Institute of Technology, Patna 



  37
   
   NIT, Hamirpur 
 National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur 



  38
   
   NIT, Silchar 
 National Institute of Technology, Silchar 



 ADD TO COMPARE


  39
   
   DAIICT, Gandhinagar 
 Dhirubhai Ambani Institute of Information and Communication Technology, Gandhinagar 



 ADD TO COMPARE


  40
   
   VIT Vellore 
 VIT University Vellore 




 ADD TO COMPARE


  41
   
   IIIT, Gwalior 
 Indian Institute of Information Technology, Gwalior 



  42
   BESU, Shibpur 
 Bengal Engineering and Science University, Shibpur 




  43
   
   VJTI, Mumbai 
 Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute (VJTI), Mumbai 



  44
   
   BIT, Sindri 
 BIT, Sindri 



  45
   
   NIT Srinagar 
 National Institute of Technology, Srinagar 



  46
   
   MIT, Manipal 
 Manipal Institute of Technology, Manipal 



  47
   
   Osmania, Hyderabad 
 University College Of Engineering Osmania University, Hyderabad 



  48
   PSG, Coimbatore 
 PSG College of Technology, Coimbatore 



  49
   
   COE, Pune 
 College of Engineering, Pune 



  50
   CUSAT, Kochi 
 CUSAT Kochi 



  51
   Jamia Millia, Delhi 
 Jamia Millia Islamia, New Delhi 



  52
   RVCE, Bangalore 
 RV College of Engineering, Bangalore 



  53
   COE, Calicut 
 College of Engineering, Calicut 



  54
   MIT, Pune 
 Maharashtra Institute of Technology, Pune 



  55
   PES, Bangalore 
 PES Institute of Technology, Bangalore 



  56
   Visvesvaraya, Bangalore 
 Sir M Visvesvaraya Institute of Technology, Bangalore 



  57
   NIRMA, Ahmedabad 
 Nirma Institute of Technology, Ahmedabad 



  58
   NIE Mysore 
 National Institute of Engineering, Mysore 



  59
   COE, Trivandrum 
 College of Engineering, Trivandrum 



  60
   MSRIT, Bangalore 
 MS Ramaiah Institute of Technology, Bangalore 




  61
   SPCE, Mumbai 
 Sardar Patel College of Engineering, Mumbai 



  62
   Sastra, Thanjavur 
 SASTRA University Thanjavur 



  63
CIT, Coimbatore 
 Coimbatore Institute of Technology, Coimbatore 



  64
   ICT, Mumbai 
 Mumbai University Institute of Chemical Technology, Mumbai 




  65
   KIIT, Bhubaneswar 
 KIIT University, Bhubaneswar 



  66
   SRM, Chennai 
 SRM University , Chennai 



  67
   SIT, Kolkata 
 School of IT (SIT), Kolkata 



  68
   COE, Andhra University, Visakhapatnam 
 College of Engineering, Andhra University, Visakhapatnam 



  69
   Govt. College Kalyani 
 Government Engineering College, Kalyani 



  70
   Amrita, Coimbatore 
 Amrita Institute of Technology & Science, Coimbatore 



  71
   BUV (Bharti), Pune 
 BVU College of Engineering, Pune 



  72
   SSN, Chennai 
 SSN College of Engineering, Chennai 



  73
   I2IT, Pune 
 IIIT Pune 



  74
   M.B.M, Jodhpur 
 M.B.M. Engineering College, Jodhpur 



  75
   ITM, Gurgaon 
 Institute of Technology & Management, Gurgaon 




  76
   YMCA-Faridabad 
 YMCA University of Science And Technology, Faridabad 



  77
   
   Amity Noida 
 Amity School of Engineering & Technology, Noida 



  78ICFAI, Dheradun 
 Faculty of Science & Technology, The ICFAI University, Dehradun 



  79Tech. Inst. of Textile & Sc., Bhiwani 
 The Technological Institute of Textile & Sciences, Bhiwani 




  80Vasavi, Hyderabad 
 Vasavi College of Engineering, Hyderabad 




  81B V Bhoomaraddi, Hubli 
 B.V.Bhoomaraddi College of Engineering & Technology, Hubli 



  82Kongu College, Erode 
 Kongu Engineering College, Erode 




  83Lovely University 
 Lovely Professional University 


 84 Manav Rachna 
 Manav Rachna University 
 






  Similar Threads: R V College of Engineering 2012 Admission, cutoff, placement, fee, ranking, campus PSG College of Technology, 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Fee, Ranking, Branches, Hostel College of Engg Anna University 2012 admissions, Cutoff,  Ranking, Placements, Fee Anupma College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Ranking, Branches, Fee, Placement MepcoSchlenk Engineering College 2012 Admission, Cutoffs, Placements, Ranking, Hostel

----------


## amydecia

Thanks for Sharing this Information with us ......
You done very good job .............. Keep Sharing .


 :(clap):   :(clap):   :(clap):

----------


## cool.taniya

What is the source for this??

----------


## dimpysingh

uttar dpradesh rocks
IIT KANPUR
IT BHU                             BOTH THESE TOP INDIAN INSTITUTES ARE ROCKING.....

----------


## Scorpio08

You have given us good information about the colleges and their ranking. It will surely helpful to us to choose good college for further education.

----------


## akashram

Great information about college rankings. It's very useful. Thanks for sharing.

----------

